# In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!



## Hohensinn (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage hätte ich. Ich habe ein Sit on Top Kajak zum Fischen. Mit dem kann man Wunderbar schleppen.

Kann man in Ufernähe bis ca. 300meter Entfernung, beim schleppen in kroatien was Fangen und wenn ja was ist wahrscheinlich.

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hohensinn (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Hallo,
Was ist loß, hat keiner erfahrung mit dem küstennahen schleppen am mittelmeer (Kroatien)!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Moin Hohensinn
warum sollte man das nicht können? zumindest Hornies sind dort in Küstennähe zu erschlepppen, wie es mit anderen Arten aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Hohensinn (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Danke, schon mal. Welche fischarte halten sich da noch auf und hat auch eine Chance die zu fangen. Wer hat noch Erfahrung.


----------



## zulu (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

ist doch ganz einfach zu beantworten

wenn du kleinste köder mit fluorocarbonvorfach schleppst

musst du damit rechnen daß wolfsbarsche, kleine stachelmakrelen wie amberjack und palometa , sowie verschiedene brassenarten deine köder nehmen

es gibt einen topköder... mepps mino spinner mit gummifisch

das ist mein persönlicher favorit....

allerkleinste silberne rapala sardinen waren auch gut

schau mal was die opas in ihren booten machen wenn sie abends kurz vor der dunkelheit langsam am ufer entlangtuckern...die ziehen oft blinker auf wolfsbarsch, da kannst du dir was abgucken..


----------



## zulu (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Du musst auffällige ufer und bodenstrukturen suchen und abfahren

kleinste inseln umfahren

raubende vögel an der wasseroberfläche suchen und anfahren

plätze mit strömung oder wassereinläufe suchen

untiefen abschleppen  usw........

wo genau geht es denn überhaupt hin ?

denn eines kann ich dir gleich sagen am besten auf den inseln und um so weiter südlich um so besser...


|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Hohensinn (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Hallo, 
Schon mal danke. Wo es genau hingeht kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bis jetzt waren wir immer in der nähe von Pula.
Das Kajak fischen habe ich am Meer noch nicht probiert. Ist mit Sicherheit besser wie nur vom Ufer aus.
Gruß


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

wenn du dir einen strömungsreichen platz suchst und dort regelmässig fischabfälle oder sardinenstücke und weissbrot fütterst....lockst du alles meergetier aus weitem umkreis an.... da fängst du dann deine fische... in wenigen tagen wirst du um deinen futterplatz herum mit grösseren fischen rechnen müssen.....

#h

Z.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Methode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7gLDwRR6yE&feature=related


----------



## EgonEcke (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Wolfsbarsche? klingt ja sauinteressant..
Schleppen vom motorisiertem Fender habe ich mir auch vorgestellt. bzw. spinnfischen mit Sbiro vorgeschaltet, um auf Tiefe und Weite zu kommen.
Ich bin Ende Juni für 10 Tage 30km nördlich von Zadar und werde mein Glück mal probieren.

Kennt jemand einen Fluss (Nähe Vir, Umkreis ca.70km) wo man auf Forellen und Äschen spinnfischen kann?


----------



## kroatiaboy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Hey bin dieses Jahr auch wieder in Kroatien und werde es mit Schleppen versuchen. Haben ein großes Boot und ein Beiboot, fahren von Vrsar nach Split.
Versuche es doch mal mit Hornhechten die mit 3 Haken befestigt werden.
HAbe sogar schon ein Wolfsbarsch im Hafen von Vrsar gefangen, Foto auf Facebook von Marcel Bohnengel


----------



## kroatiaboy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: In Kroatien mit Sit on Top Kajak schleppen in Küstennähe!*

Weis den keiner was?


----------

